# my 20 gal



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

couple updated photos of the 20 gal long. 
I dimmed the lights for effect, it created depth and looks great at night.
please, ask questions and critique if you will.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

appears a lot larger than a 20 but looks great lets hear about the equipment you are running on it. Also what kind of fish are there.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

never thought you'd ask

Specs:

Tank: 20 gal long
Substrate: Schultz Aquatic soil
Filtration: ZooMed 501 Turle Canister
Ferts/schedule

Flourish
excel--------- 1 ML/day
nitrogen------ 1 ML/day
food---------- 1 ML/3xWeek

Lighting:
2 x 20w Ge plant/aquarium bulbs

on at 6pm off at 6am

Plants:

4 crypt wendtii (2 brown 2 green)
1 Echinodorus osiris
3 Anubias Barteri 'coffeefolia
x Ludwigia repens
2 Dwarf lillies
1 banana plant
2 java (windelov) ferns
x java moss
6 dwarf sagittaria

Fish

2 Otos Otocinclus
3 striata loach (Botia striata)
6 Black Phantom Tetra (Megalamphodus megalopterus)
1 Female, Gold ram
3 male guppies
1 ramshorn snail
1 apple snail
4 ghost shrimp


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Are you dosing any Iron or PO4 on that tank?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

no not unless its in the plant food


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Tank looks real good bro GJ


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

here's a new pic after a trimming and I added blyxa japonica in the lower right:

View attachment 87618


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

be prepared to prune the lilly everyday to keep it that small or it will get HUGE, mine filled my 25 in one week when i was too busy to prune it constantly, and dont let the runner leaves tough the surface.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks, I just killed a leaf going skyward.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Beautiful setup!


----------



## swrve (Jan 8, 2005)

very very nice!


----------

